# Win a new R35 GTR Black edition



## sonic1210 (May 10, 2008)

I've just read in this months Japanese Performance magazine about a competition to win a brad new R35 Skyline GTR.

Seeing as the UK R35's are all sold out until 2010!!!! and Nissan threatening legal action against any importer found selling them I think it's worth a go.

The web site is: :: welcome to win a skyline.com ::

I've already bought 5 tickets!!!! save me re-mortgaging the house to get an R35


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm...nice try. I'd positively encourage people NOT to buy these (unless you like wasting your money).


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

I will encourage everyone not to buy the tickets. Then I will quietly go out and buy all the tickets.:smokin:


----------



## sonic1210 (May 10, 2008)

I've read in this months Banzai magazine that if you purchase a ticket for this competition, and quote "banzai" when you purchase, you'll get two tickets for the price of one!!!

Not a bad deal I suppose.

Here's a link to the article on Banzai's website
Banzai Magazine from Unity Media

So if it's been featured in two of the biggest Jap car magazines in the country, it has to be above board. They wouldn't put their name to it if it wasn't.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

am always sceptical about these type of competitions.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*bollox*



supracat said:


> am always sceptical about these type of competitions.



Banzai are mugs to have run with this story. This guy will probably want to sell 80k worth of tickets, which could take years and then pick out his wife's name out the hat :thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Banzai are mugs to have run with this story. This guy will probably want to sell 80k worth of tickets, which could take years and then pick out his wife's name out the hat :thumbsup:


I agree, these things need to be done right, I might auction my car off at 50p a ticket and then pull my brothers name out of the hat which he will then tell me I can have the car back!!!!


----------



## sonic1210 (May 10, 2008)

I think you'll find that there are legal implications with regards to running a competition like this, and if you read the T's & C's they are pretty comprehensive.

I know you have the right to your opinion, but does that mean you have the same opinion about about all the other "win a car" type competitions? or the lottery for that matter?

Not everybody has £50K+ lying around to buy one of these cars, and with Nissan UK already taken enough deposits to sell out the GTR's in the UK until 2010, this don't seem like such a bad deal.

And If everybody is honest, I bet you all spend more that £10 a month on the lottery!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

F*****g con.

There was a BIG argument on SO.com a few years back over a "raffle" like this.

Basicly, a guy auctioned tickets at £5 each, after he made a few £££££ his "mate" won it. Come to think of it, I wonder if the people concerned ever did get there money back?

I'll pass on this "competition".


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

hedgehog you do realise that its 475 at the wheels, more like 560 at the flywheel!!


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmmm...2007? Skyline?

:nervous: 

:chairshot


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

this thread is spam


----------

